

The man who invented scotch tape - dodders
http://priceonomics.com/the-man-who-invented-scotch-tape

======
gus_massa
Current discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8818212](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8818212)
(79 points, 11 hours ago, 21 comments)

